# My fast DIY Filter holder for Rokinon FE 14M-C, 14 mm, F/ 2.8



## surapon (May 7, 2014)

Dear Friend.
This time my DIY is too big and too expansive to make , Except , I already have all spare part.
Plus I and shoot only Square Photos, Not total wide angle Picture---Sorry, I fail this time, But I try.
Here are the spare parts :
A)Genus 77 mm Varies ND Filter.
B)Cokin " P " series
C) Genus Rubber Filter Hood.
D)Cokin " P " Series Filter Holder.
E) Cokin " P Series Filter Hood.
And Put to gather with Velcro, for easy to remove as individual part.
Enjoy
Surapon, Your friend.


----------



## surapon (May 7, 2014)

A)Genus 77 mm Varies ND Filter.
B)Cokin " P " series
C) Genus Rubber Filter Hood.
D)Cokin " P " Series Filter Holder.
E) Cokin " P Series Filter Hood.
And Put to gather with Velcro, for easy to remove as individual part.


----------

